# Monstrous set from larry wheels but where's he bleeding from?



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

can belive this guys just 21

INSANE strength

see this vid at 05:39






clearly blood pressure off the charts but where the f**k is he bleeding from?

nose usually goes first but its his pec and neck that are leaking

only explanations i can think of is blown spots which ive had before deadlifting and its bled but not to that extent and i cant see any visible spots so the other one is pre workout shots of base or suspension but then that doesnt explain the neck bleed


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> can belive this guys just 21
> 
> INSANE strength
> 
> ...


 Can be a blood leakage from his wound that he may got while shaving his beard?. Don't know. Weird though.


----------

